

AT&T's Android sales are catching up to iPhone - dannyr
http://money.cnn.com/2011/10/20/technology/att_earnings/index.htm

======
nextparadigms
Actually supporting and promoting Android on the network seems to go a long
way. AT&T has been very slow to adopt Android before or promote it because
they wanted to make Apple happy, but now that Apple has gone to other
carriers, they seem to want to balance it out as much as possible.

